# back from the casino in Atmore Al



## H2H1 (Jul 4, 2010)

well it was a good trip, we left here Friday pull in about 1:30 at Wind Creek Casino They have a few sites for MH's. some was just a pull in site and 3 was actually a parking pad. We was lucky as we got a good pad to park on. Mind you there is no W,S,E, just a parking pad. Now here is the good part, Maria won $1,000.00 and I won $600.00 so as you can see it was a great trip. We are going back , but real soon.I RECOMMEND this to anyone who is in the area simply a beautiful place. BTW I almost forgot it free parking. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:       :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## akjimny (Jul 4, 2010)

Re: back from the casino in Atmore Al

Congratulations!!!  $1600 will buy you a bunch of gas for your next trip.


----------



## Triple E (Jul 4, 2010)

Re: back from the casino in Atmore Al

Well Hollis, just might have to have a poker game at Misty River.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Re: back from the casino in Atmore Al

hey guys , let me remind you of something,,,, MARIA won the $1000.00 and that I CAN NOT get my hands on.


----------



## try2findus (Jul 5, 2010)

Re: back from the casino in Atmore Al

Then one should assume she will not get her hands on your $600.00?  My, that will buy a lot of adult beverages for the M & G.  :evil: 

No seriously, congratulations!  I doubt we would have the same luck.  We'd be putting it in the machines while  you and Maria were winning it!


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Re: back from the casino in Atmore Al

THAT WORKS FOR ME, JUST GO AHEAD AND LOAD THEM UP. But on another note this is the very first time that I have ever won anything. I am one who just keeps on  putting in the money for someone else to take out


----------

